# Suggestion for improvment



## Desecrated (Aug 18, 2007)

On another forum i visit some times they have this function/button were you can see your last 10 post. This future is great when you know that you posted something but you cant remember in which thread it was.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 18, 2007)

That really helpful , I think


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 18, 2007)

yevetz said:


> That really helpful , I think



Yes, it is. That's also probably why we have a button with the same function at the top of every page under the 'quick links' drop down menu.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 18, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Yes, it is. That's also probably why we have a button with the same function at the top of every page under the 'quick links' drop down menu.



hahahahahahaha, sorry for being blind.


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Yes, it is. That's also probably why we have a button with the same function at the top of every page under the 'quick links' drop down menu.


----------

